# AquaFarm opinions



## bettabubbles25 (Sep 2, 2012)

https://backtotheroots.com/shop/aquafarm

The URL above is of the AquaFarm. I don't have one because it is hard to tell whether or not there is room for a heater. Also, is there enough surface area for an adequate oxygen supply?

Thanks


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 12, 2014)

Way too small for just keeping a betta as a pet. There is no room for anything let alone a betta...


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

It's 3 gallons- it's not too small. 
There's a water fill line about an inch below the bottom of the top tray so they can come up for air.
I had one of the first ones and I know they were working on a re design so I'm not sure about the heater issue. I know that was one of the things they were working on. When I had mine, I put the heater cord out side "handle" and a lot of others put the heater cord out the feeding hole.

Check out the reviews on Amazon for tips and tricks!
There are a lot of bad reviews but I think this tank attracted more people interested in the garden and less interested in the fish...and it can be a challenging tank for someone new to fish.


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 12, 2014)

I disagree that it's a good choice.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I think if you're willing to treat it like any other small aquarium with a few plants than it's fine. But a lot of people are going to think that they can just let it run and it'll be 'self-cleaning' or whatever nonsense they're claiming, which is incredibly untrue. One betta may produce enough waste for the plants to get fertilized, but there needs to be a lot more plants before it's anything close to 'self cleaning'. It looks like there's some sort of filter built in, so it may be possible to cycle it without adding another filter, at least.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

I think it could be a good choice if you know what you are doing. I was pleased when I read through the FAQs on their site. They did do some research, a lot more than I did when I jumped headfirst into getting a betta. Are they right on everything? Probably not, but from my quick scanning I would have learned more than I did from my pet store. Though i'd like to know how much of the FAQ are actually included with the actual tank. 

I do wish it included a heater. (It does say it needs one on the website FAQs, not sure about the actual box/instructions) 

I wish they would change their pictures. Again, the facts state to add decorations for your fish, keeping a heater. I wish they would show a good setup like that in their pictures. Otherwise it can be a bit misleading. 

The thing I have the biggest problem with is the self cleaning part. I cant imagine not cleaning out the waste or doing a few water changes (besides just replacing). People who have fully planted tanks clean and change water after all. I just dont see it being completely self cleaning.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

They say they "rarely recommend" changing the water... I dislike that they say "self-cleaning" all over the place. People have posted pictures of completely green water so thick with algae you can't see the fish because they're following the instructions. And a lot of fish die while the tank is cycling because they don't know anything about it, have been told not to change the water and don't know that their fish is dying.

The good thing is that they're listening to their customers. That FAQ is new since I had my aquafarm; the heater recommendation is new as well. They also say they're starting a forum where people can talk about the aquafarms and any problems they're having which will definitely be a good thing if it happens!! 

It definitely makes me sad to see people's aquafarms with a fish in it an nothing else. 

Rana, the top tray acts as a biological filter and some people add (and all people should add imo) a prefilter sponge to the uptake tube creating a sponge filter. A lot of people also add sponge material to the top tray to help the bacteria out. 

I may get one again some day... it seems like it might be pretty easy to make your own version.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

yeah I havent seen those pictures. I havent looked too deep into it before as its not something I would do. I hope they work on fixing that next then. Add some actual cleanings to it and it has a lot of good potential.

Im glad that they listen though. There are too many people/companies who bury their heads in the sand and tell everybody to shut up if they have problems. Definitely gives me hope that this could be a great thing if they continue to improve on it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I like the concept of the tank but it does still have it's flaws like the issue of heating, I know there is very little space to fit a heater cord into and all, or it's just awkward. And I agree about the part of them advertising "self-cleaning" all over the place. If you were to make this tank an NPT then you wouldn't have to clean it so often, once a month or so is fine but for the regular tank you would still need the regular maintenance since the top plants aren't actually in the water like aquatic plants are so they don't help in getting rid of ammonia like aquatic plants.

So if you're willing to keep up with it and instead of having it in a window, have a desklamp over it to grow the plants then I think it will work just fine.


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

*My Aquafarm*

Hey guys! Thought I'd add my 2cents as the keeper of a 3-week old Aquafarm. 

HISTORY: I added the Aquafarm to my Amazon wishlist a while back and forgot about it until I received it for Christmas. I was excited, read the instructions, and a week later ran out to get a betta. I set it up per the instructions, and THEN sat down to read about these beautiful fish and their natural habitats. yikes! I booked it over to the pet shop and was recommended a small heater and a BRISTLENOSE pleco, then picked out 2 plastic plants (unsure how live plants would affect the cycle as there are live plants up top) and a ceramic log (made sure there were no pointy bits inside or out).

THREE WEEKS IN: My fish is now blue (he was a peachy shade at the store), the pleco is getting to be more active, my water is clear and it's numbers checked out (on dip strips 5 days ago, the API master kit should arrive any day now), and temp is hovering around 74, so I'm considering investing in a bigger heater to nudge it up a few more degrees.

Please check out my photos to see how unobtrusive the heater is. I can see a longer tube-style one fitting quite easily.

HINDSIGHT: I would never subject a betta to a tank this small, but from my massive online research, I am comfortable housing Interim Puppy here for the remainder of his life, unless he becomes unhappy, at which point I will run out and fetch a 10 gallon tank for him. Knowing what I know now about bettas and their natural habitat I would have started with a 10+ gallon tank for him, cycled it and all that, and gone with live plants.

FUTURE: This was my gateway to a newfound passion! I have been voraciously searching the internet for photos of aquascapes and have bookmarked several 75+ gallon used tanks in local classifieds. I hope to set up a largish tank in the near future of just live plants and maintain that for a few months before building a community. I aim to go as low-tech as possible and allow Mother Nature to do her thing as best as she is able in a closed environment.

Always open to suggestions, but please be kind to me as I am new to this whole thing and was quite misinformed when I jumped in.

I am especially keen on suggestions for what I might house in my AquaFarm if not a betta. I doubt that there is anything that does indeed LOVE something as small as 3 gallons???


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lauren, glad you've done research now and all that jazz! Welcome to the forum!

I just wanted to bring up, depending on the type of that Pleco he's going to get big. The smallest Pleco get's around 4 inches and the minimum tank size is 20 gallons and even that is stretching it. They need to be supplemented cucumbers or other fresh veggies when there isn't enough algae to eat and if they get hungry, they can get a bit territorial. If he's a common Pleco, it's going to get around a foot long....yeah...that's big lol.

And no worries about being misinformed, almost all of us were getting into this hobby. I'm not sure if there was one person here that didn't just jump into it and find out more knowledge later on, of course unless they grew up in a household that took care of their fish and stuff. But I digress:

There are a few fish that wouldn't mind the 3 gallons but you're better off getting a bigger tank anyway if you want more fish, it's just easier for both you and the fish to deal with. And the 3 gallon can be cycled just like the 10 gallon but it just won't be as stable is all, but all my 3 gallons have been pretty stable  I would recommend jumping into live plants versus plastic plants (which will also rip your Betta's fins if you aren't careful. Silk or fabric plants are much more recommended). There are many low light plants that don't need too much care from you, just the poo from your Betta ;-)

Some low light plants include Java Fern and Anubias, both of my favorites. Instead of planting it in gravel, you attach them to some decoration, rock or piece of driftwood and they grow on that object as long as it isn't too smooth. So that's always a nice effect. Other low lights are Water Wisteria, Water Sprite, Valisneria (gets too big for a 3 gallon though lol) and Anacharis, you could certainly plant those in your AquaFarm and that would help you keep your fish safe from Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate!


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

*@lilnaugrim*



lilnaugrim said:


> Lauren, glad you've done research now and all that jazz! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I just wanted to bring up, depending on the type of that Pleco he's going to get big. The smallest Pleco get's around 4 inches and the minimum tank size is 20 gallons and even that is stretching it. They need to be supplemented cucumbers or other fresh veggies when there isn't enough algae to eat and if they get hungry, they can get a bit territorial. If he's a common Pleco, it's going to get around a foot long....yeah...that's big lol.
> 
> There are a few fish that wouldn't mind the 3 gallons but you're better off getting a bigger tank anyway if you want more fish, it's just easier for both you and the fish to deal with. And the 3 gallon can be cycled just like the 10 gallon but it just won't be as stable is all, but all my 3 gallons have been pretty stable  I would recommend jumping into live plants versus plastic plants (which will also rip your Betta's fins if you aren't careful. Silk or fabric plants are much more recommended). There are many low light plants that don't need too much care from you, just the poo from your Betta ;-)


Thanks! Sucky is a Bristlenose Pleco; I was assured by the pet shop that he would not outgrow the AquaFarm. I tried carrot, he didn't care for that, so will move on to cucumber/zucchini. Do you have a suggestion for how to be sure he is getting enough to eat?

I'm thinking I may want to upgrade to a 10gallon for my betta, and if there IS something that likes ~3 gallons, moving that in to the AquaFarm. 

I'm not so sure about going with live plants IN the water out of consideration for the live plants up top... I'll perhaps contact the AquaFarm customer service and see if they have a recommendation as to whether there will be enough nutrients to go round for everyone.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah....PetCo does't always know their stuff. Take a look at this page for more information: http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=49

BN Pleco's need at least 20 gallons, they are voracious eaters I found and will clean off all the bio-film and algae within a day in anything less than 35 gallons. I fed mine a cucumber slice every other day to keep up with her. Another thing about ALL algae eaters, not just pleco's but they are huuuge poop-machines. He may not get huge but they poop out a load every single day, every minute they are almost always pooping. Granted, if there is no food, they won't poop but that's very unhealthy. It just leads to your tank being needed to be cleaned much more often and for a 3 gallon that would be every other day, sometimes every day.

Yes, he may not outgrow your tank but he will instead be stunted for it's size and die an early death, that's what a small tank does to larger fishes. I don't mean to berate you or anything, just misinformed by the pet store and as I said before, we've all been down that road. You just have to trust us is all 

As for moving your Betta out of the 3 and into a 10, there isn't much else that would like the AquaFarm and be able to stand up to the higher levels of concentrated ammonia that has to build up for any of the plants to live. Guppies perhaps but only 2 males would really work and still they also poop a lot and you would have to clean it very often. So it's better to keep your Betta in the 3 and if you want other fish, put them in the 10.

And for plants in the water, there won't be enough nutrients, honestly there aren't enough nutrients for the plants on top. But the thing is, the plants on top don't soak up all the ammonia that the plants in the water would, especially differing on what kind of aquatic plant you get. As it's been stated before, the AquaFarm is a nice idea, it just doesn't actually work out for the fish or the keeper.


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the info! 

UPDATE: my betta died night before last. From what I can tell it was nitrite poisoning. I feel miserable that I subjected him to that, and worse because it was my own lack of skepticism of the AquaFarm. 

I wish I had found this forum before opening my AquaFarm packaging, as I would have sent it back after doing just a little research. I was fully duped by the company's "research" and have no excuses. Thank goodness for you folks here 

I cannot actually recommend this system. While I never experienced any kind of ammonia spike (perhaps due to the beneficial bacteria starter supplied?), there was a nitrite spike roughly 4 weeks in (not surprising now that I've done my research). The company claims that the plants will take care of all of this, but obviously that is false. 

Sucky the Pleco has a 50gallon tank being donated by one of my coworkers, but for now he is stuck in my 2 gallon QT with daily water testing until the 3gallon AquaFarm is cycled. In the mean time I intend to plant the 50gal and get it cycling. 

I just don't know what to do with this AquaFarm as I don't think I could stand to subject anything to it's size in the future. Doesn't have to be fish, anything that eats and poops should work; I don't care if the catnip and wheatgrass die... I can't in good conscience sell it. I guess it's just a fancy flower pot now that makes annoying humming and gurgling noises.

Long story short, DON'T GET ONE.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that Lauren! Again though, I am also glad you found us!

As I've said before, the AquaFarm has a great concept to it, its just not entirely practical unless you do some serious modifying. You could continue to run the tank without the air pump, put it in a sunny window or under a desk lamp to get its light and use liquid certain the actually tank and plant food for the ones on top. Plant fast growing plants in the tank itself and you could just have a nice planted tank all around  

Also if there were some way of getting rid of that awful tube in the middle and installing a sponge filter to hold the beneficial bacteria, THEN the tank would work! But as I said, you'd need to do some modifying. Congrats on the fifty gallon though!!!! That should be very exciting!


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Also if there were some way of getting rid of that awful tube in the middle and installing a sponge filter to hold the beneficial bacteria, THEN the tank would work!


The tube actually slides out very easily, but is what transports the water to the upper reservoir for the plants... There are two outlets where the water drips down on either end... Do you suppose there is a way to add sponges there??? Could I just cut them into strips and cram them in so the water trickles back down through them?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I think a lot of people go through what you're going through with the Aquafarm. You may want to hang on to it for a while...you might want to give it another go in the future.
I had a similar experience- went through the excitement, followed by frustration and disappointment- and traded mine for a 10 gallon tank. 
Now that I know more about bettas, the nitrogen cycle, etc I would probably try it again with a grow light...if my boyfriend would let one in the house again. :lol:
If you modify it, put sponge in the top tray, put more plants in the bottom and keep an eye on the water while it cycles, it can be a good tank. Anyway, my two cents. You may be less mad at it later on down the road.
I do agree about their "research." You know, when I first contacted them, they didn't even know bettas need a heater. It's unfortunate/irresponsible of them to pretend to be experts imo.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

lilnaugrim, we were typing at the same time lol. Yeah, a prefilter sponge is definitely needed- it fits right on the tube. I had one on mine.

Edit- Lauren, yeah, lots of people put sponges in the top tray to help the bacteria. It doesn't need to hang down. Just put pieces of filter sponge in the top tray.

And sorry about your betta.


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

fidget said:


> Just put pieces of filter sponge in the top tray.


Awesome. Did that yesterday, so we'll see. I'm letting it cycle and pondering its existence. It will be a better home for my pleco when it's ready (while he waits for the 50gal).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah! I didn't realize it slid out or that was how the water got up there lol. Obviously I've never owned one. I kind of want to but at the same time, I can grow a heck of a lot more plants in my 29 or 33 and then there are floating pot thingies that I saw keepsmiling has that can hold terrestrial plants! I need to ask where they got them from because they look so cool lol, well maybe a little bit of an eye sore compared to the tank but still, it would be neat!

Also Lauren, you can use products like Tetra SafeStart which actually has the nitrifying bacteria you need to start your cycle. Get the smallest bottle you can find and pour it all in, or you can get a slightly bigger bottle and use both in the 3 gallon and in your new 50 gallon. However once you open the bottle of bacteria, it's good for just about a week so it's best to use it all at once. TSS is actually the only "bacteria in a bottle" that has the bacteria you need. SeaChem Stability also has bacteria but it's more to help along the cycle, rather than seed it right away. With TSS (if you don't get a dead bottle, that can happen if it's been subjected to under freezing temps or over 100 degree's or so. i don't remember the exact temps) your tank should cycle in just about two weeks, much easier than the month it normally takes, I believe ;-)


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> ... there are floating pot thingies that I saw keepsmiling has that can hold terrestrial plants! I need to ask where they got them from because they look so cool lol, well maybe a little bit of an eye sore compared to the tank but still, it would be neat!


That DOES sound cool! I'd be very interested in that. I'll do some looking myself for something like that. 
I did a very basic search yesterday for setting up indoor veg/herb operation on top of a 50gal tropical tank. But, if I could just float some somehow, I think I'd like that better.

You guys aren't kidding around here; the tanks multiply practically on their own! I'm sure I'll try Old Fish Lady's method of a planted tank when the 50gal arrives, but I'll need to get a 20gal or so to try floating some veggies (we moved 2 seasons ago and I had to leave my garden behind. Currently saving up for a farm). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh are you doing an NPT? (Natural Planted Tank) with the soil and stuff? Those are the best for growing plants, that and the right lights and you'll have an underwater garden before you know it! And I'll ask keepsmiling about the floating thingies to see where we can get them!

And yeah...tanks definitely multiply on their own lol. I've got.....14...I think...tanks but currently only 5 are set up at my dad's but moving full time to my mom's so they will be condensed into four in my room and well two downstairs so that's not really condensing lol oh well.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I would just use a small pump in one of my tanks and find a plastic box/pan drill some over flows in it and just put pot in it and rig a rack on top of one of my tanks, the aquafarm looks like too much of a hassle to clean, I would guess a fish keeper with a year or more experience would be able to use one easy enough, but it is a gimmick at best, if this tank http://www.vetinternetco.com/fish/a...tta-aquarium?gclid=CIqAwojnnrwCFZTm7AodUioAAA was bigger it would work, but it is too small


----------

